# whats with the PFK forums??!



## baron von bubba (30 Mar 2009)

recently i got messed about by an online mail order company, after doing some googleing and visiting various forums i saw that this was far from an isolated incident and that the company that owned the site i used actually ran many internet mail order sites, all selling the same items!! 

hmmm something not right here!
so i posted in a few forums to warn ppl to beware and this chain of mail order sites was susspect to say the least!

PFK was one of the forums i posted in, now, this contraviened the forum rules there so the post was quickly deleted!
fair enough, i broke the rules!

a few days after this PFK posted a "news" article in regards to this chain of sites getting taken over with new ownership.
what they didnt say however, was that the new owners were in fact the existing owners using one of their other "group" names, this info was readily available on the internet and was no big secret!

a week or so later the sites all vanished, ppl are posting that they can get hold of no-one, phone calls not being answered and returned and refund cheques bounching!! the companies in question are now in liquidation!

so back to the PFK "forums" (which incedently i think should be renamed as they certainly dont fit with the dictionary discription of a forum!!) and a new post questioning weather this "news" article has cost any of PFK readers any money as possibly ppl would have thought it was safe to now use this chain of sites!!!

now after my first deletion i was very carefull not to mention company or site names and stuck to facts in my post, i included a link to the aforementioned news article as reference which was obviously not an external link!

once again deleted!!! Blah????!!!?

so honest open forums they aint!! 
i


----------



## George Farmer (30 Mar 2009)

Hi,

Have you contacted a moderator on the PFK forum?  Try explaining the situation and I'm sure they can help.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Matt Clarke (30 Mar 2009)

The item to which you refer was a statement issued in response to a formal letter from the company's solicitor regarding a thread on the Practical Fishkeeping forums. For legal reasons any further threads discussing this company are being removed. 

The Practical Fishkeeping forums are open and honest. As part of a large organisation, rather than a small private site run by hobbyists, it also has to toe the legal line.


----------

